# Portovenere



## Sil (Oct 3, 2017)

eos M  ef M 11-22


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 3, 2017)

Excellent image. 
Nominated for POTM.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 3, 2017)

Lovely colors!


----------



## k5MOW (Oct 3, 2017)

Great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 3, 2017)

Super timing and a very very nice image. (I thought it was two words.)


----------



## Sil (Oct 3, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent image.
> Nominated for POTM.



Thank you Zombiespiner... thank you all ..Peeb -K5mow-and Gary... very kind... when you come here I make you spaghetti with fish ....;-)


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 3, 2017)

Sil said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent image.
> ...


Damn, that sounds good.  I'm on my way!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 3, 2017)

Great image!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 3, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Sil said:
> 
> 
> > zombiesniper said:
> ...



Everyone pile in. Gary A's driving the bus!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2017)

Beautiful colors and the water is silky smooth!


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 4, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Sil said:
> 
> 
> > zombiesniper said:
> ...


Mee too!!!!  That's a view people travel too see, and rarely do!


----------



## Sil (Oct 4, 2017)

thank Dean and Benhasajeep.....very kind...


----------



## mtoc (Oct 4, 2017)

Love the water, great job!


----------



## Sil (Oct 6, 2017)

thank mtoc....


----------



## goooner (Oct 6, 2017)

Missed this, very nice shot, and I also like the processing.


----------



## Sil (Oct 9, 2017)

thank Goooner...very kind...


----------



## GWWhite (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice shot!!!!


----------



## Sil (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank Gordon...;-)


----------

